# Alphabetical Tv Series/drama/comedy etc



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

American Horror Story


----------



## TheOLDPrince (Jan 18, 2014)

Black Books


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Cheers


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Drop The Dead Donkey


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Earth 2


----------



## GiveMePie (Sep 17, 2014)

Falling Skies


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Good Morning America


----------



## GiveMePie (Sep 17, 2014)

Helix


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

iCarly


----------



## GiveMePie (Sep 17, 2014)

Jericho


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Knight Rider


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Laverne & Shirley


----------



## Constellations (Sep 23, 2013)

Modern Family


----------



## GiveMePie (Sep 17, 2014)

Narcos


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

One Day at a Time


----------



## GiveMePie (Sep 17, 2014)

Pretty Little Liars


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Q*eer Eye for the Straight Guy


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Roswell


----------



## TheOLDPrince (Jan 18, 2014)

Supernatural


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Taxi


----------



## GiveMePie (Sep 17, 2014)

Under The Dome


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Voyage to the Bottom of the Sea (TV series 1964)


----------



## GiveMePie (Sep 17, 2014)

Wayward Pines


----------



## regimes (Aug 24, 2011)

Xena: Warrior Princess


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

You Bet Your Life


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Zoo


----------



## Constellations (Sep 23, 2013)

Agent Carter


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Beat the Clock


----------



## GiveMePie (Sep 17, 2014)

Continuum


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dead Like Me


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Everwood


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Fraggle Rock


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Grange Hill


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hee-Haw


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

It's Always Sunny In Philadelphia


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Just the Ten of Us


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kung Fu


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Longmire


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

M*A*S*H


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Numb3rs


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Orphan Black


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Parks & Recreation


----------



## GiveMePie (Sep 17, 2014)

Quantico


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Rocky and Bullwinkle Show, The


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Stalker


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Tales from the Crypt


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ugly Betty


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

The Vampire Diaries


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Welcome Back, Kotter


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xs All Areas: The Greatest Hits - Status Quo


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

You Asked For It


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zoe, Duncan, Jack and Jane


----------



## Retrotastix (Nov 7, 2015)

agents of shield


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Barney Miller


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Community


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Don't Trust the B---- in Apartment 23


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

ER


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Family Ties


----------



## Fangirl96 (Apr 13, 2015)

Game of thrones


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Huckleberry Hound


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

I Love Lucy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Just Shoot Me!


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Krypton Factor


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Land of the Lost


----------



## shyg1rl (Dec 9, 2012)

The Mentalist


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nanny and the Professor


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Orange Is The New Black


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Pinky and the Brain


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Queer as Folk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Rat Patrol, The


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Six Million Dollar Man, The


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Tattinger's


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

United States of Tara


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Veronica's Closet


----------



## TumblrAddict (Jan 12, 2015)

Wicked City


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

xxxHolic


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yogi Bear


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Zoobilee Zoo


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ace of Cakes


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Breaking Bad


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Captain Kangaroo


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Dallas


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Electra Woman and Dyna Girl


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Fargo


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Glee


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hee-Haw


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Intelligence


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Joker's Wild, The


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

King of Queens


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Lost


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

M*A*S*H


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Nurse Jackie


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

One Life To Live


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Parenthood


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Roseanne


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sale of the Century


----------



## DiscardYourFear (Oct 19, 2015)

Taxi


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Under the Dome


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Vegas


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Welcome Back, Kotter


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

X-Files


----------



## Constellations (Sep 23, 2013)

Youngers


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Zoo


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

Amazing Race


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Barnaby Jones


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Californication


----------



## DiscardYourFear (Oct 19, 2015)

Doogie Hauser, M.D.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Elementary


----------



## DiscardYourFear (Oct 19, 2015)

Friends


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

General Hospital


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Happy Tree Friends


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

In Treatment


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

JAG


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kojak


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Lassie


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Mad Men


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Northern Exposure


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

RIP Bonnie Franklin and Pat Harrington


----------



## TheGarlicRouter (Jan 13, 2016)

Police Squad!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Quincy, M.E.


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Ray Donovan


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Shameless


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

True Blood


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Undercover Boss


----------



## lanzman (Jun 14, 2004)

V (2009 TV series)


----------



## Ghostly Presence (Feb 5, 2016)

Wayward Pines.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xuxa


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Your Show Of Shows


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zoe, Duncan, Jack and Jane


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Alice


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Breaking Bad


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Cheers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dinner Impossible


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Equalizer, The


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Flintstones, The


----------



## masterof (Jul 8, 2016)

Are anime names allowed?

If so, then...

*Gintama*


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Headbangers Ball


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

In Search Of


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Junkyard Wars


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

Kath and Kim


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Last Comic Standing


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Mad Dogs


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Night Court


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Orange is the new black


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Phil of the Future


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Queen for a Day


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Roseanne


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sea Hunt


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Too Close for Comfort


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Under The Dome


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

VeggieTales


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Weeds.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

xxxHolic


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

You've Been Framed!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Zoobilee Zoo


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Angry Birds Toons


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Birds of a feather


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Chasing Life


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Donahue


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Evening Shade


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Family Affair


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Gomer Pyle, U.S.M.C.


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

House


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Iron Chef America


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Jack and Jill


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Kath & Kim


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Looney Tunes


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Mad Men


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Now and Again


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

One Day at a Time


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

People are Funny


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quantico


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Riptide


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Shades of Blue


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Tales from the Darkside


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Underworld


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Veronica's Closet


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Wallander


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

X Files


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yakkity Yak


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Zoobilee Zoo


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Are you being served


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Backstrom


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Cracker


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dirty Jobs


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Echo Beach


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Friends


----------



## Schmetterling (Sep 21, 2016)

Gilmore Girls


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Hannibal


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Ironside


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Jackass


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Knight Rider


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Lifeline


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

My Three Sons


----------



## Schmetterling (Sep 21, 2016)

Ncisla


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

The Oblongs


----------



## Anno Domini (Jan 4, 2017)

Pouty pai


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Queer Eye for the Straight Guy (I miss this show)


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Raging Planet


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Spider-Man


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Teen Titans


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Undercover Boss


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

V


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

When The Boat Comes In


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

X-Files


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

You Can't Do That on Television


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Zoo Zoo Zoo


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Alphabet Zoo


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Benny Hill Show, The


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Charles in Charge


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dark Angel


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Equalizer


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Flintstones, The


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Gidget


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Howdy Doody


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

It's Your Move


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Jigsaw


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Krypto the Superdog


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Laverne & Shirley


----------



## Brawk Shady (Jan 19, 2015)

Modern Marvels


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Now You See It


----------



## Bearyfluffy (Sep 25, 2013)

Once Upon A Time


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Pinky and the Brain


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Queen Of Swords


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Roseanne


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

She-Ra: Princess of Power


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

The Twilight Zone


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Underdog


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

V


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Weeds


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

X-Files


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

You Bet Your Life


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Zatch Bell


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

A Fine Romance


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Blue Bloods


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

CSI


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

DuckTales


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Endurance


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Family Guy


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Game Of Silence


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Hannah Montana


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Ironside


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Johnny Bravo


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Keeping Up with the Kardashians


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Life Goes On


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Man About The House


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Needles and Pins


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Oprah


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Perfect Strangers


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Quantico


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Rugrats


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Stars In Your Eyes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

They Came from Outer Space


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Underdog


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Voyage To The Bottom Of The Sea


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Welcome to Pooh Corner


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

X-men


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

You Can't Do That on Television


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Zoobilee Zoo


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Ant & Dec's Saturday Night Take Away


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Bug Juice


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Cold Case


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Donna Reed Show


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

E/R


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

"Fast Food Films"


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Gogglebox


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Headbangers Ball


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

I'm a Celebrity, Get me out of here.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Jericho


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

K-9


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Leave It to Beaver


----------



## EmyMax (Sep 26, 2014)

Madam Secretary


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

New Girl


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

One Day at a Time


----------



## EmyMax (Sep 26, 2014)

P. Diddy's Starmaker


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Quantico


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Roswell


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Sister Sister


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Taggart


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Underbelly


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Veronica Mars


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Wonder Woman


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xuxa


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Your Money


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zoe, Duncan, Jack and Jane


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Arthur


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Beat The Clock


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Chips


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dukes of Hazzard, The


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Edge of Night


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Fat Albert and the Cosby Kids


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Galavant


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Highway to Heaven


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

I Love Lucy


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Jeffersons


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Kung Fu


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Law and Order


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Mary Kills People.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Narcos


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Otherworld


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Paula


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Queen Sugar


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Rules Of Engagement


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Thundarr the Barbarian


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Under The Dome


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Veep.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Wonder Woman


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Xena: Warrior Princess


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Yes, Dear


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zoe, Duncan, Jack and Jane


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

American Idol


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

"Bates Motel"


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Cops


----------

